# Hey guys just introducing myself!



## The Provider Rep (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey guys just as my handle read, I am the providers new rep here and at asf. If you have any questions feel free to ask, and just look at our section as I will be posting shortly. I'm just waiting on administration approval to rep


----------



## brazey (Jul 16, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## BadGas (Jul 16, 2018)

Welcome brother


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## The Provider Rep (Jul 16, 2018)

Thank you guys!... Please check out our section on our sale of the mauve tropes. You can email us for more info, the emails are in our section. These tops are dosed at 12 iu's and are very strong. Blood work will be posted up soon for them.

again thank you for the welcome!


----------



## botamico (Jul 26, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------

